# [SOLVED] No sound after resume from sleep mode



## Freeman 74 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Acer Aspire 5670 / Genuine Intel(R) CPU / T2250 @ 1.73GHz 1.73 GHz / 2.00 GB RAM *

*Windows 7 Home Premium 32 Bit (No SP)
*
Hello,

Ever since I installed Windows 7 on my previously XP run laptop I have had sound issues.

- After I resume my laptop from sleep mode I get no more sound eventhough the taskbar volume indicator clearly shows the sound volume flashing.
I have to restart my laptop to get the sound working again.

-Also when I plug in a headphone into my laptop the sound goes dead.
If I start up my laptop with a headphone plugged in it works fine untill I unplug it and then guess what, sound no more :sigh:.

In device manager under audio it is listed as High Definition Audio Device and according to Windows is functioning properly and up to date.

Furthermore Windows 7 has been working like a charm except for this flaw.
Are any of you familiar with this issue and know of a remedy?
Thanks for any advice.:smile:


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: No sound after resume from sleep mode*

Hi,

Despite Device Manager saying that your sound driver is up to date, it most likely is not.

Update it from here: http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_5670.html (select the Realtek Sound driver in the drop down list).

Also, by having no Service Packs installed you are missing many critical updates. I do not think that the lack of service packs is causing this issue but it would pay to update sooner rather than later.

SP direct download links: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f104/windows-vista-sp1-and-sp2-179641.html#post1387293

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## Freeman 74 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: No sound after resume from sleep mode*

Hello Reventon,

After installing Audio Realtek ver. 6.0.1.5377 I managed to get the sound functioning as desired!
Thank you for your advice.

Regarding your statement about the servicepacks you posted a link to Vista SP downloads.
Since I have Windows 7 I was not under the impression Vista service packs would be beneficial, am I mistaken?

For Windows 7 only a Beta version service pack has recently been released.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: No sound after resume from sleep mode*

Apologies. I assumed that as you had made a point of putting "(No SP)" in the OS that I was dealing with Vista (I missed the "7"!). You are correct, no SP for 7 has been released yet.

Glad to know you fixed it.


----------



## Freeman 74 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: No sound after resume from sleep mode*

No need to aplogize.
I had noted no SP for windows 7 in attempt to make it clear I had none installed (not the Beta).
Turns out I only achieved the opposite, therefore I have removed the notification to prevent misunderstandings.
Thanks again for solving my audio problem, my gratitude is great.:smile:


----------

